# Ontario Spring Classic



## Stash (Jun 1, 2002)

Just in case there's some confusion, the dates are May31/June1 (according to Joan McDonald). The Ontario tournament directory has this shoot listed on both June 1 and June 8.

It will NOT conflict with the Rinehart 100 at YCB on June 7-8.


----------



## Grey Eagle (May 23, 2002)

Stash said:


> Just in case there's some confusion, the dates are May31/June1 (according to Joan McDonald). The Ontario tournament directory has this shoot listed on both June 1 and June 8.
> 
> It will NOT conflict with the Rinehart 100 at YCB on June 7-8.


I'm glad to see that final dates have been established  The Spring Classic has always been a staple of spring archery in Ontario. And one heck of a bbq date 

For the record, the reason the OAA Directory lists the event on both the weekend of the 1st and 8th of June, is because at the time of printing no firm date had been fixed. And at the request of the tournament organizers, both dates were listed.

Cheers


----------



## pintojk (Jan 31, 2003)

*mmmmmmmmmmmm .....*

me likes BBQ :set1_pot:


----------



## Guest (Mar 26, 2008)

Guess I will have to start my diet soon to make room for the Classic cook off


----------



## Summerfeldt (Oct 19, 2006)

*Putting the house on hold*

I will be at this shoot for sure.:wink:

Grant


----------



## H.M. Murdock (Nov 13, 2005)

I am already in trainning. Andrew's lack of cooking has real been a let down


----------



## cc46 (Jan 22, 2005)

is the location set?


----------



## cc46 (Jan 22, 2005)

for the Spring Classic I mean? thanks


----------



## DarkWolf (Mar 6, 2008)

*Location?*



cc46 said:


> for the Spring Classic I mean? thanks


The book has the location as being "Bullseye Buccaneers."

Hope this helps...


----------



## DsrtRat (Mar 8, 2004)

Sean, you don't need to diet. You just have to grow another 3 feet to make your ideal weight to height ratio.


----------



## Stash (Jun 1, 2002)

DarkWolf said:


> The book has the location as being "Bullseye Buccaneers."
> 
> Hope this helps...


That's the name of Gary and Joan's club (they host the shoot, but the club kids chose the name...:wink.

They don't have a "location" - the shoot has been at several different venues over the years.

I'll contact them and see what the latest info is...


----------



## Big F (Aug 20, 2004)

*Woodlands Park*

same location as the last couple of years


----------



## cheaplaughs (Mar 27, 2005)

*fita*

is that of bayview


----------

